# Out of date bute...



## Honeypots (22 December 2007)

....harmful or just ineffective?...or other?


----------



## henryhorn (22 December 2007)

Is this where I confess to never looking at the sell by date on it ?


----------



## zigzag (22 December 2007)

Vet  has told me it is fine to use if only out of date a few months


----------



## Honeypots (22 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Is this where I confess to never looking at the sell by date on it ? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me too..up till now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 This batch ran out 2006


----------



## Honeypots (22 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Vet  has told me it is fine to use if only out of date a few months 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

What about 18 months..lol


----------



## zigzag (22 December 2007)

Well mine was 13 months out of date


----------



## _OC_ (22 December 2007)

I bin it.....just think it would have lost 'The Power'!


----------



## CastleMouse (22 December 2007)

I wouldn't use it...


----------



## Honeypots (22 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Well mine was 13 months out of date 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Did you use it and did it work?


----------



## Honeypots (22 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I wouldn't use it... 

[/ QUOTE ]

because it would be useless or harmful? or other?..


----------



## CastleMouse (22 December 2007)

Because I'm just a complete worrier and would rather be safe than sorry


----------



## kerrylou123 (22 December 2007)

i wouldn't  use it! Im really funny about stuff like that, as soon as its at the date, its in the bin, and i regularly check things used by dates


----------



## Honeypots (22 December 2007)

I won't be using it btw... just came across it during a clear out and wondered...


----------



## PapaFrita (22 December 2007)

Some people I taught English to who worked for a drugs company told me that lots and lots of drugs don't actually expire until long LOOOONG after their Sell By date and that it's a clever ruse to get people to chuck their stuff out and buy some more.
I don't know about bute though. Like HH, I don't think I've ever checked the date on it! I'd better do that today, I think, just in case! Can't actually remember the last time I used any...


----------



## Honeypots (22 December 2007)

Alot of people I've spoken to about this have gone off to check thier supplies  lol...
I'm guessing its unlikely that there is any adverse reaction to using out of date bute then apart from the fact your horse may suffer because its lost its potency..


----------



## zigzag (22 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Well mine was 13 months out of date 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Did you use it and did it work? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes and yes


----------



## PapaFrita (22 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Alot of people I've spoken to about this have gone off to check thier supplies  lol...
I'm guessing its unlikely that there is any adverse reaction to using out of date bute then apart from the fact your horse may suffer because its lost its potency.. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Have checked mine... it's more than 2 years out of date 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Still works though because I gave some to Fabian for a headache (only a 1/4!) a few weeks ago and it worked


----------



## Honeypots (22 December 2007)

OOO...maybe I won't chuck it then...its a whole box full!!


----------



## Tia (22 December 2007)

My vet told me never to throw away "out of date" bute as he says it is never out of date.  This drug apparently continues to work, and is not broken down, regardless of any date-stamp on it.

However, if I was you, I would check with your own vet before using, to make sure his guidelines are the same as my own vet.  The one commercially used drug mine does say not to use is liquid Penicillin if it is out of date though.


----------



## Shilasdair (22 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Still works though because I gave some to Fabian for a headache (only a 1/4!) a few weeks ago and it worked 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Please tell me Fabian is not a human.
S


----------



## PapaFrita (22 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Still works though because I gave some to Fabian for a headache (only a 1/4!) a few weeks ago and it worked 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Please tell me Fabian is not a human.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It's hard to tell sometimes, but by the usual standards I believe he IS human... just about.
Is he not supposed to take bute then? I mean, he's not on the pill as far as I know...
Is it wrong of me to be so flippant??


----------



## Honeypots (22 December 2007)

I thought it was dangerous if you inhaled/ingested it...


----------



## PapaFrita (22 December 2007)

My vet (perhaps I should've asked a doctor!) said occasional use was fine.
I've only just recently found out that while bute was once approved for treatment of arthritis in humans, it no longer is... which is odd because when I read the blurb for the pill, it clearly mentions phenylbutazone and warns that it reduces contraceptive efficacy.


----------

